# 

## michalp

Pytanie jak w temacie - jest sobie komin systemowy, w którym jest jeden kanał dymowy i jeden wentylacyjny. Czy ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie, że kratka wentylacyjna będzie z jednej strony albo z dwóch stron?

Michał

----------


## theodolit

ma znaczenie i nie moze tak byc - 1 kanał grawitacyjny - 1 kratka wentylacyjna !

pozdrawiam
Piotrek

----------


## michalp

To znaczy - obyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli, tu chodzi o to, że jest jeden kanał wentylacyjny. W budynku jest jedna kratka. Dopiero na kominie - jako, że można kratkę podłączyć z obu stron - murarze mówią, że tak właśnie się robi?

Dobrze mówią?

----------


## robdk

Jeśli chodzi ci o wylot komina i wentylacji na dachu to zgodnie ze sztuką ujścia wentylacji muszą być poziomo na przestrzał a od góry zaślepione.

----------


## raffran

Mysle,ze powinny byc dwie kratki na kominie wentylacyjnym z dwoch roznych (przeciwnych) stron.
Powod, wdmuchiwanie powietrza z zewnatrz przez komin przy niesprzyjajacym kierunku wiatru przy jednej kratce.

----------


## michalp

Czyli - jak zrobią z obu stron, to będzie dobrze.

Dzięki.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Dobrze mówią.  Powinno być na przestrzał, aby wiatr nie hamował wentylacji.
Zwykle stosuje się kratki z podłużnymi pionowymi otworami, które są odpowiednie do wnętrz.
Na zewnątrz lepsze były by z otworami poziomymi i żaluzją przeciw deszczową.
Taka żaluzja podobno także ogranicza hałas od przelatujących samolotów (?)
Jeśli kratka wypadnie to  trzeba ją ponownie wstawić , aby nie zagnieździły się ptaki (kawki).

----------


## theodolit

A jezeli chodzi o koniec kanału nad dachem - to fakt na przelot  :wink:  przepraszam zasugerowałem sie tym, ze popularne pytanie jest o strone w pomieszczeniu ;D

pozdrawiam
Piotrek

----------


## Vafel

No to ja mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w kwestii zakonczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych ponad dachem.

Mam taki oto sobie komin systemowy:



Składa się on z pustaka zawierającego kanał dymowy (A) i kanał wentylacyjny (B) oraz z dostawionego do niego pustaka z dwoma kanałami wentylacyjnymi (C i D).

Z kanałem B nie ma problemu - można zrobić otwory "na przelot" (tak jak zaznaczono czerwonymi kreskami), a od góry zakryć czapą betonową. Ale co z kanałami C i D?

"Otworzyć" je tylko na jedną stronę (tak jak zaznaczono czerwonymi kreskami)? Czy może połączyć je jeszcze, czyli zrobić dziurę między C i D, żeby zrobił się "przelot" przez oba kanały? Jak to należy poprawnie rozwiązać?

A może można normalnie zostawić te kanały otwarte "do góry" zamiast robić otwory "po bokach"? Są jakieś przeciwskazania do tego? Co z deszczem, który będzie padał do wnętrza komina? Może z tego wyjść jakieś zawilgocenie/zagrzybienie komina, ścian itp?

----------


## phans

> Jeśli chodzi ci o wylot komina i wentylacji na dachu to zgodnie ze sztuką ujścia wentylacji muszą być poziomo na przestrzał a od góry zaślepione.


Patrz niżej  :Smile: 




> "Otworzyć" je tylko na jedną stronę (tak jak zaznaczono czerwonymi kreskami)? Czy może połączyć je jeszcze, czyli zrobić dziurę między C i D, żeby zrobił się "przelot" przez oba kanały? Jak to należy poprawnie rozwiązać?


Nie wolno tak robić




> A może można normalnie zostawić te kanały otwarte "do góry" zamiast robić otwory "po bokach"? Są jakieś przeciwskazania do tego? Co z deszczem, który będzie padał do wnętrza komina? Może z tego wyjść jakieś zawilgocenie/zagrzybienie komina, ścian itp?


Od góry należy zastosować nasadę kominową a po bokach zero dziur! Ja nawet tam gdzie można zrobić otwory z boku komina bym je zaślepił i wstawił z góry nasady kominowe (a jest ich trochę i to nawet napędzane elektrycznie do went. grawitacyjnej!).

----------


## ewadora

podnoszę temat.
Nie bardzo rozumiem co miał na myśli phans pisząc "nie wolno tak robić "
To znaczy jak?
otwierać na przestrzał czy nie otwierać ? ( bo cytat z Vafla powyżej zawierał obie opcje).
Co z robić z otworem komina dymnego ,który musi być otwarty do góry? Jego chyba nie powinno się  zasłaniać niczym aby nie zmniejsza ciągu- tylko,że wtedy deszcz leje do paleniska- czy tak?

----------


## Vafel

Ja zrozumiałem to tak, że należy nie robić żadnych otworów po bokach (w takiej sytuacji jak moja), tylko zastosować nasady kominowe, od góry, na każdym z kanałów wentylacyjnych.
Ja ostatecznie zrobiłem otwory na przestrzał. Przekonam się czy to było dobre rozwiązanie.

A co do komina dymowego, to jest otwarty od góry i pada do niego deszcz. Ale nie są to jakieś ilości, które mogłyby spowodować powódź w domu...

----------


## FlashBack

> Ja zrozumiałem to tak, że należy nie robić żadnych otworów po bokach (w takiej sytuacji jak moja), tylko zastosować nasady kominowe, od góry, na każdym z kanałów wentylacyjnych.
> Ja ostatecznie zrobiłem otwory na przestrzał. Przekonam się czy to było dobre rozwiązanie.
> 
> *A co do komina dymowego*, to jest otwarty od góry i pada do niego deszcz. Ale nie są to jakieś ilości, które mogłyby spowodować powódź w domu...


to system jest z wentylacja czy bez?
bo gdzie sa otwory wentylacyjne spalinowca?

na rys. zaznaczyles tylko otwory wylotow w kominach wentylacyjnych.
ten komin dostawiany z prawej jakos tak sie dziwnie obrocil o 90stopni by zakonczyc go kratkami.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*FlashBack* co Ci się obróciło o 90 stopni? I bardzo dobrze postawił komin systemowy. Jeżeli zrobiłby tak jak napisałeś to musiałby doklejać brakującą część do zlicowania boku. Niestety te pustaki wentylacyjne ni posiadają jednakowego wymiaru zewnętrznego.

----------


## M K

> a ostatecznie zrobiłem otwory na przestrzał. Przekonam się czy to było dobre rozwiązanie.
> 
> A co do komina dymowego, to jest otwarty od góry i pada do niego deszcz. Ale nie są to jakieś ilości, które mogłyby spowodować powódź w domu...


Jak nie będzie ciągu w wentylacyjnych to można będzie zamurować wyloty boczne i zrobić otwór do góry.

Na dymowy można założyć daszek, na przykład z blachy kwasoodpornej.

----------


## Vafel

Flashback: ten komin wentylacyjny obróciłem o 90 stopni z dwóch powodów: żeby się zlicował z tym spalinowym (bez obrócenia byłby węższy) i żeby był krótszy, bo nie mam za wiele miejsca.

M K: faktycznie - jak będą problemy z tymi otworami na przestrzał (przez co mam połączone kanały C i D) to można to zamurować i zastosować jakieś nasady... ale może nie będzie problemów. Kanał C to wyprowadzenie okapu z kuchni, a kanał D to wentylacja kotłowni.

----------


## M K

> Flashback: ten komin wentylacyjny obróciłem o 90 stopni z dwóch powodów: żeby się zlicował z tym spalinowym (bez obrócenia byłby węższy) i żeby był krótszy, bo nie mam za wiele miejsca.
> 
> M K: faktycznie - jak będą problemy z tymi otworami na przestrzał (przez co mam połączone kanały C i D) to można to zamurować i zastosować jakieś nasady... ale może nie będzie problemów. Kanał C to wyprowadzenie okapu z kuchni, a kanał D to wentylacja kotłowni.


Jak zrobiłeś wyloty na przestrzał to powinno być dobrze. Życzę dobrego ciągu.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## ewadora

U mnie też jest na przestrzał - przynajmniej tam gdzie nie dałam nasad kominowych - i tak jest poprawnie z tego co czytałam- bo inaczej nie byłoby ciągu

----------


## DEFENCE

Dołączę sie do tematu i pytania FlashBack-a. A jak się ma wentylacja przestrzeni między wkładem ceramicznym a pustakiem komina. Dla jasności zaznaczyłem na zdjęciu.http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...kowwymiary.jpg Czy do tej przestrzeni dajemy także kratki wetylacyjne ?

----------


## M K

> Dołączę sie do tematu i pytania FlashBack-a. A jak się ma wentylacja przestrzeni między wkładem ceramicznym a pustakiem komina. Dla jasności zaznaczyłem na zdjęciu.http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...kowwymiary.jpg Czy do tej przestrzeni dajemy także kratki wetylacyjne ?


Tu jest odpowiedź:

http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&...B22Xsg&cad=rja

----------


## DEFENCE

Czyli wylot powietrza przewietrzającego nie jest zrobiony w otworach i kratkach tylko jest to mała szczelina pod płytą przykrywającą bądź między pustakiem zewnętrznym a stożkiem komina. Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem.

----------


## M K

U góry szczelina, na dole kratka.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czy do tej przestrzeni dajemy także kratki wetylacyjne ?


Niekoniecznie. U mnie np. wkład ceramiczny wychodzi z luzem ok. 10 mm przez otwór (z wywiniętymi do góry obrzeżami) w blaszanej czapie przykrywającej pustak systemowy, a na wkładzie ceramicznym został zaciśnięty 5 mm ponad tą czapą blaszaną (na "czerwony" silikon - odporność 300 st. C) przeciwdeszczowy stożkowy kołnierz z blachy "kwasówki" chroniący tę szczelinę pomiędzy wkładem ceramicznym a otworem w czapie przed wodą opadową. Przewietrzanie wkładu ceramicznego odbywa się więc przez tę szczelinę między wkładem ceramicznym a wywiniętym kołnierzem czapy blaszanej.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Dołączę sie do tematu i pytania FlashBack-a. A jak się ma wentylacja przestrzeni między wkładem ceramicznym a pustakiem komina. Dla jasności zaznaczyłem na zdjęciu.http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...kowwymiary.jpg Czy do tej przestrzeni dajemy także kratki wetylacyjne ?


Tą przestrzenią może też być zasysane powietrze do kotła gazowego. Można dać kratkę, a najlepiej 2 kratki na przestrzał. Taką informację uzyskałem od producenta komina systemowego (Plewa). Można też zapewnić doprowadzanie powietrza z góry czyli pod płytą zakrywająca komin.

----------


## tchsoft

> No to ja mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w kwestii zakonczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych ponad dachem.
> 
> Mam taki oto sobie komin systemowy:
> 
> 
> 
> Składa się on z pustaka zawierającego kanał dymowy (A) i kanał wentylacyjny (B) oraz z dostawionego do niego pustaka z dwoma kanałami wentylacyjnymi (C i D).
> 
> Z kanałem B nie ma problemu - można zrobić otwory "na przelot" (tak jak zaznaczono czerwonymi kreskami), a od góry zakryć czapą betonową. Ale co z kanałami C i D?
> ...


Każdy z dwóch równoległych kanałów zakończyć otworem wentylacyjnym w zewnętrznej ściance pustaka tak aby były w jednej osi i w środkowej ściance dzielącej obydwa kanały również wyciąć otwór  w osi tamtych dwóch. Zgodnie z załączonym rysunkiem.

Przekrój pustaka dymowego z podwójną wentylacją:

W kanale dymowym pod płytą przykrywającą również należy zrobić małą wentylację, gdyby wełna pod wpływem różnic temperatur chciała się nawilgotnieć od pary wodnej skraplającej się i osadzającej się na wełnie . Wiadomo, że  wtedy wełna straci swoje właściwości termiczne.

----------


## eniu

> Każdy z dwóch równoległych kanałów zakończyć otworem wentylacyjnym w zewnętrznej ściance pustaka tak aby były w jednej osi i w środkowej ściance dzielącej obydwa kanały również wyciąć otwór  w osi tamtych dwóch. Zgodnie z załączonym rysunkiem.
> 
> Przekrój pustaka dymowego z podwójną wentylacją:
> 
> W kanale dymowym pod płytą przykrywającą również należy zrobić małą wentylację, gdyby wełna pod wpływem różnic temperatur chciała się nawilgotnieć od pary wodnej skraplającej się i osadzającej się na wełnie . Wiadomo, że  wtedy wełna straci swoje właściwości termiczne.


To jakiś prymitywny system, w którym oczywiście trzeba tak zrobić jak piszą. W większości systemów jest to rozwiązane inaczej, za pomocą odpowiednich kształtek z kwasówki na czapie kominowej.

----------


## greyzone

Dokładnie jak pisze eniu.
Pustaka spalinowego się nie wycina.
Do czapy jest specjalny pierścień z przetłoczeniem który ja wbetonowałem w czapę którą sam zrobiłem a dodatkowo jeszcze objechałem styk pierścienia i czapy betonowej uszczelniaczem bitumiczni-kauczukowym-takim co nie twardnieje.
Pierścień ma większą średnicę niż wkład ceramiczny więc powstaje nam szczelina wentylacyjna.
Wkład wystaje około 20 cm ponad krawędź zabetonowanego pierścienia.
Żeby zakryć szczelinę wentylacyjną jest stożek założony na koniec wkładu ceramicznego.
Wszystko gra i hula jak ta lala.
Mam tylko zdjęcie nieuszczelnionego i surowego półproduktu  :tongue:

----------


## tchsoft

Eniu, zerknij dokładnie na zamieszczoną fotkę, tam na zdjęciu oznaczonym nr 14 jest własnie czapka ze stali kwasoodpornej. Mimo to producent wskazuje na wycięcie tych otworów pod czapą. Również pierwszy raz się z tym spotykam w instrukcjach producentów, choć w praktyce u inwestorów widziałem takie kratki wentylacyjne np na strychu jeszcze przed przejściem komina przez kalenicę. Kratki te miały własnie powodować wietrzenie komina spalinowego, to jest przestrzeni między pustakiem a rurą ceramiczną, gdzie włożona jest wełna.

----------


## tchsoft

Szara strefo, wszystko się zgadza, ja również tak zrobiłem, wybetonowałem płytę z otworem bodaj fi 260, rura ma na zewnętrznej fi 230, rurę wypuściłem ponad czapę i uznałem, że ta dylatacja wystarczy na wentylację wełny i pracę rury podczas jej nagrzewania. Wełnę zakryje oczywiście stożek, który również próbowałem sam skonstruować, lepiej jednak kupić gotowy. Nie mniej jednak producent nakazuje wycięcie tych otworów pod czapą. ?

----------


## eniu

> Eniu, zerknij dokładnie na zamieszczoną fotkę, tam na zdjęciu oznaczonym nr 14 jest własnie czapka ze stali kwasoodpornej. Mimo to producent wskazuje na wycięcie tych otworów pod czapą. Również pierwszy raz się z tym spotykam w instrukcjach producentów, choć w praktyce u inwestorów widziałem takie kratki wentylacyjne np na strychu jeszcze przed przejściem komina przez kalenicę. Kratki te miały własnie powodować wietrzenie komina spalinowego, to jest przestrzeni między pustakiem a rurą ceramiczną, gdzie włożona jest wełna.


Dlatego napisałem, ze trzeba tak zrobić, skoro producent tak to wymyślił....

----------


## pioter_rog

Witajcie forumowicze.
U mnie sytuacja wygląda tak, że dwa moje kominy nie są zrobione na przestrzał no i wszytskie kanały wentylacyjne nie mają ciągu no chyba że wiatr się odwróci. Muszę z tym fantem coć zrobić bo sobie grzyba wyhoduję. Mam tylko jedną uwagę co do warunków w jakich były prowadzone pomiary. Dom w tej chwili nie jest jeszcze ogrzewany, a więc temperatura w nim jest taka sama jak na zewnątrz (brak różnicy temperatur, brak różnicy gęstości powietrza). Czy w takich warunkach pomiar ciągu jest miarodajny? Może jak podniosę temperaturę w domu to sytuacja się poprawi? Co wy na to.
Oto mój komin i ewentualne rozwiązanie problemu, czy słuszne?

----------


## pioter_rog

Naprawdę nikt nie doradzi.

----------


## Andrzej733

Nie możesz tak zrobic.
Jak zaczniesz ogrzewać to będzie lepiej, ale nie w 100 procentach,z uwagi na nieprzelotowe kanały

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Naprawdę nikt nie doradzi.


Z dwojga złego lepsze jest rozwiązanie, które planujesz zrobić (po prawej).
Wiem to z własnego doświadczenia (też muszę dokonać podobnej przeróbki  :sad: ).
Okazało się bowiem, że gdy zimą (latem nie jest to zauważalne) wiatr wiał od strony wlotu, występowała t.zw. "cofka" (ciąg wsteczny w kanale wentylacyjnym) - powietrze nie mając ujścia było z powrotem wtłaczane do kanału.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej733

Wyjścia wentylacji muszą mieć pole powierzchni adekwatne do kanału i kratki wlotowej. Nie uzyskacie tego przebijając komin na wylot, Są 4 wentylacje zakładam że dwie z łazienek i dwie z kuchni i pieca, kuchnia będzie cieplejsza niż kotłownia czy łazienka, więc wentylacja z kuchni zamknie wentylację z łazienki...podobnie jak kurtyna powietrzna.
To takie moje rozważanie ...kiedyś było wszystko łatwiejsze..kominy z cegły, kanały na przestrzał najlepiej w kierunku zachód wschód, potem każdy zaczął bezmyślnie ładować wentylacje systemowe...ani ten komin lepszy ani ekonomiczniejszy a tylko kwiatki takiego typu wychodzą.

Popatrzcie w necie może są jakieś nasady boczne kominowe?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> ...ani ten komin lepszy ani ekonomiczniejszy a tylko kwiatki takiego typu wychodzą.


Dlatego napisałem "*z dwojga złego*"  :wink:

----------


## pioter_rog

> Wyjścia wentylacji muszą mieć pole powierzchni adekwatne do kanału i kratki wlotowej. Nie uzyskacie tego przebijając komin na wylot, Są 4 wentylacje zakładam że dwie z łazienek i dwie z kuchni i pieca, kuchnia będzie cieplejsza niż kotłownia czy łazienka, więc wentylacja z kuchni zamknie wentylację z łazienki...podobnie jak kurtyna powietrzna.
> To takie moje rozważanie ...kiedyś było wszystko łatwiejsze..kominy z cegły, kanały na przestrzał najlepiej w kierunku zachód wschód, potem każdy zaczął bezmyślnie ładować wentylacje systemowe...ani ten komin lepszy ani ekonomiczniejszy a tylko kwiatki takiego typu wychodzą.
> 
> Popatrzcie w necie może są jakieś nasady boczne kominowe?


Dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem.
Kratki wentylacyjne znajdujące się na przeciw siebie są od salonu i garażu, natomiast dwie pozostałe od kotłowni i garderoby. Pytanie tylko,  czy stosując rozwiązanie pokazane na drugim rysunku uniknę nawiewania zimnego powietrza do pomieszczeń i zapewnię wentylacją pomieszczeń na przyzwoitym poziomie. Czy może dla polepszenia przepływu powietrza w górnej części komina pozostawić boczne kratki (nie zaślepiać ich)?
Prawidłowo należało by wyciągnąć wszystkie kanały wentylacyjne nad czapę kominową i zakończyć wywiewkami. Tylko wiąże się to ze zrujnowaniem czapy a tego chciałbym uniknąć.
Czy może ktoś z was widział na własne oczy rozwiązanie zaproponowane przeze mnie na drugim rysunku? Czy ma szansę to zadziałać.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> zy może ktoś z was widział na własne oczy rozwiązanie zaproponowane przeze mnie na drugim rysunku? Czy ma szansę to zadziałać.


Dwa kanały tak połączone widziałem już kilka razy. Czterech - jeszcze nie  :no: 
Dlatego rzeczywiście może pozostaw te boczne "okienka", aby wywiewane zużyte powietrze samo sobie wybrało drogę i starczyło dla niego miejsca.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hokejgk1

Ktoś mi doradzi:
- pustaki schiedla mają kanały o przekroju 12x17, ja wyciołem w nich otwory wentylacyjne 12x14  (bo typowa kratka to 14x14)
- ale do jednego knału musze przeciągnąc około 1m rurę poziomą bo łazienkę oddaloną od komina went. o tyle. jak połączyć rurę w takim otworem  nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć rur z PVC o wymiarach 12x14 lub zbliżonym ..

----------

